# German resume/CV



## nckoenig (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm new to Germany. I'm wanting to know if someone has a template (or a link to a template) of a German CV? Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

As ever, try here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you google "CV Germany" you'll find links to any number of models and discussions about the format for a German CV. There is also a standard "European" format for CVs you may be able to use, depending on your line of work. https://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/documents/curriculum-vitae


----------

